# Toronto DnD4th Group Forming



## Logos7 (May 23, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

My name is Josh, and I'm attempting to get a group started for after I get my 4th edition books from Amazon, I am looking for 3-4 players who are willing to play in the western Toronto Area (Arround Dundas West Station) in a 4th edition game starting at one and hopefully going to 30. 

I'm looking for people between the ages of 20-35 who can about 2 weekend days a month (most likely every other sunday). If your interested, give a shout out, and I'm going to attempt to a meet and great (and perhaps even a one shot) soonish. 

Thanks for your time. 

Logos


----------



## ObsoleteSoldier (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you had any luck in finding players for the GTA?  I live in Hamilton.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm interested in a game, Josh!  I'm at the upper end of your age range (hit 35 last October...) but so long as that doesn't make me too long in the tooth... 

-Chris


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Josh,
             I as well am looking to give 4th a spin. However, much like Chris above, I am at the top end of the age range. In fact I exceed it by a bit. But I make up for it usually by bringing croissants & danishes game day mornings.

Regards,
            Al


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 16, 2008)

Bump?

Would it be helpful to post a character I've been working on?   Give more of an introduction?


----------

